# Lifting a BBW/SSBBW



## op user (Aug 16, 2006)

I was reading another thread about SSBBW injuring someone and a fellow user explained that he was lifting his SSBBW s.o.

How common is it for guys to lift and carry (for exemple to bed) their BBW/SSBBW girlfriends?

I am an average build guys and I have managed to lift and carry a 230 lbs lady friend for some step. I started by having her sitting on my laps sideways. It is feasible and I think I could do it if she were over 250.

Any experiences of hints how it may work? 

op user


----------



## Mini (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd offer advice, but knowing that it's going to be used as wank fodder is just too gross for this early in the morning.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'd offer advice, but knowing that it's going to be used as wank fodder is just too gross for this early in the morning.



You = no fun.  

I can lift my 250 lb. brother. As far as walking with him? Not without hurting him or me. Even if one can deal with the weight, there's a mass issue. 180 lb. brother? Can carry him 30 feet or so if I had to.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2006)

In biblical times when the Red Sea parted, some of the Jews supposedly had to carry their women across that narrow expanse. That included BBWs and SSBBWs, several of them topping 400 pounds (down from their normal weight due to scarcity of food on the journey.) It must have quite a sight to see. :smitten:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 16, 2006)

Was there jiggling? Was there lingere? Post pix plz tanx.


----------



## tjw1971 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not a big guy, and my last g/f weighed about 315. I picked her up on several occasions (though didn't try walking with her or anything). 

I've carried a previous g/f who was around 220-230lbs. in my arms before too. That's a lot harder to do than just getting behind someone and lifting them straight up though.




op user said:


> I was reading another thread about SSBBW injuring someone and a fellow user explained that he was lifting his SSBBW s.o.
> 
> How common is it for guys to lift and carry (for exemple to bed) their BBW/SSBBW girlfriends?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Aug 16, 2006)

I am 340 and Biggie has lifted me up. He didn't walk with me and I wouldn't have let him in any case -- I don't want him hurting his back. :wubu:


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 16, 2006)

Lol

An ex of mine used to pick me up and carry me to bed and at the time I was around 450lbs. It used to make me nervous as hell but I never got a lot of choice in the matter which was kind of sexy...

He was (needless to say) very tall and very strong. He was also a complete jerk which is why he is my ex 

Tracey xx


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 16, 2006)

I haven't been able to lift Carla for about fifty pounds... x.x even then I couldn't carry her; I have scoliosis - very nasty back problem...

=Divals


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to carry my 270 lb (ex)girlfriend as far as she let me before she'd squirm out of my grasp. I've lifted my current 380 lb girlfriend to crack her back upon request, but haven't tried to drag her around the house. Yet.  

Either way, neither has been like lifting my (full-grown) 110 pound sister. With her I can salsa dance and throw her over my head and swing her around my shoulders on the move. It's fun. But part of dating BBW's is that you're willing to give up that stuff for great stuff you enjoy so much more. For example, I couldn't give a belly rub to my sister or to a hypothetical 110-pound gf counterpart. It'd suck. It's nothing like a FA-BBW belly rub. So, I think it's a fair trade. 

Plus, BBW's are hotter. Hehe


----------



## Tina (Aug 16, 2006)

What fun your sister must have with all that. As a lifelong fat girl, I have never experienced that kind of tossing around, but always thought it would be marvelous fun.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sure it is. I'd still rather date a BBW, however!


----------



## Biggie2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dated a girl that was around 320, and i bear hugged her and spun her around no prob. The tough thing was the mass, she was almost all belly and it was tough to get my arms around her. However, she's very fluffy and soft, so i just squeezed my way around her.


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Aug 16, 2006)

It's possible, but you must know how to do so in a way to protect your own back. Of course, it's better if they are unconscious, this way there is no flailing around to throw off your balance. I've been able to lift to standing a 380lb patient, and lift to move 270 (fireman's carry). That romantic looking over the threshhold shit (one arm under knees, and other under her back at the breast level) isn't going to work with anyone much over 200, I don't care how strong you are. It's a matter of balance. A fireman's carry is often a good way to do it, but I wouldn't recommend it without training, and its scary has hell to the person being lifted (again, it works best on the unconscious).


----------



## ripley (Aug 16, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> An ex of mine used to pick me up and carry me to bed and at the time I was around 450lbs. It used to make me nervous as hell but I never got a lot of choice in the matter which was kind of sexy...
> Tracey xx




I hear ya. That would push all my buttons, lol. And I mean the _good_ buttons.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been picked up off the ground, but usually in that clean jerk sort of move, and because of my mass, it can be painful if you weren't grabbed in just the right way before you're being lifted. 

I had a very skinny, tall ex (about 6'3", 175lbs) would could pull and toss me around the bed like I was a pixie. It was grrrrrrrrr-reat!

I'm just as impressed by a guy who can play horsey with me when I'm sitting on his lap (or... uhm... sumthin' else....) - strength to move me about counts, makes me feel all girlie.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Even if someone could pick me up technically, it wouldn't work because my inexperience with being picked up makes me panic and I squirm, which means at least a pulled muscle if you get off lucky.

I just got this memory of my dad swinging me around when I was oh, SEVEN, and he said he couldn't do it anymore. My father is about 6'2, 180lbs and a laborer. I was SEVEN.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2006)

my guy friend just lifted me the other day and Im about 230. Of course hes like 6'2" and very muscular. It was kinda cute!


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 16, 2006)

Football practice has taught me slinging 300 lbs of lineman over your shoulder and running ten yards is do-able. Experience has taught me that most girls _hate_ being picked up. The heaviest girl I've ever had the pleasure of lifting had barely broken 210 at the time. If anyone wants to help me break my record I'm game


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'd offer advice, but knowing that it's going to be used as wank fodder is just too gross for this early in the morning.



What he said.


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I'm sure it is. I'd still rather date a BBW, however!



Well, of course -- why wouldn't you? 

Still, I do think that would be fun, and thought the old 50's style of partner dancing would be a blast. It'd probably kill the guy who would try to raise and twirl me above his head, though.


----------



## ripley (Aug 17, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Experience has taught me that most girls _hate_ being picked up.




Most but not all...I'd love to be picked up! Er...lifted I mean. 

A strong guy like that (he'd have to be, lol)... :wubu: talk about wank fodder.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> it can be painful if you weren't grabbed in just the right way before you're being lifted.


 
I agree 100%, AnnMarie.... the heavier you are the more the guy has to squeeze to lift you and that can hurt a bbw's soft flesh.  

HugKiss


----------



## fatlane (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd just grab a body part and carry _that._ Lots less back strain.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 19, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I used to carry my 270 lb (ex)girlfriend as far as she let me before she'd squirm out of my grasp. I've lifted my current 380 lb girlfriend to crack her back upon request, but haven't tried to drag her around the house. Yet.
> 
> Either way, neither has been like lifting my (full-grown) 110 pound sister. With her I can salsa dance and throw her over my head and swing her around my shoulders on the move. It's fun. But part of dating BBW's is that you're willing to give up that stuff for great stuff you enjoy so much more. For example, I couldn't give a belly rub to my sister or to a hypothetical 110-pound gf counterpart. It'd suck. It's nothing like a FA-BBW belly rub. So, I think it's a fair trade.
> 
> Plus, BBW's are hotter. Hehe



You know I'd have to say that probably the only thing I regret about my fatness is that I wont know what its like to be picked up and carried off to bed, or be in the middle of an argument about not wanting to go somewhere and have someone pick me up and throw me over his shoulder and just take me there LOL. 

Stupid maybe but tis the stuff my fantasies are made of.


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 19, 2006)

I have absolutely no problem picking up and carrying my 6 foot tall, 220 pound brother in that "carry you through the threshhold" sort of one-hand-behind-the-knees-other-behind-the-shoulders sort of way. Which is slightly to fairly impressive since I'm just shy of 5'8" and 150 lbs.

The part that's a little sad is he's two and a half years younger than me. He just turned 16 two months ago.




Dammit. Some of these posts were kind of hot. Then I mentioned my brother. What a buzzkill.

By the way, on a related note, my size preferences are so loose that I barely have any at all, so usually if I have to give an answer it's "Preferably just not quite too heavy for me to lift." I don't know why but the ability to carry a woman like that is like, a thing for me. I dunno. Good motivation to work out I guess. Maybe I can pull a _Holes_ as a workout regimen - carry my ladyfriend up a mountain every day, and keep fattening her up so it's slightly more of a workout each time.


----------



## Biggie2 (Aug 20, 2006)

my current gf and I are about the same size, I'm 220 and she's 230. We pick eachother up all the time. Its a lot of fun. haha


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 20, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> It's nothing like a FA-BBW belly rub. So, I think it's a fair trade.
> 
> Plus, BBW's are hotter. Hehe



now those are the things I like to hear.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 20, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Football practice has taught me slinging 300 lbs of lineman over your shoulder and running ten yards is do-able. Experience has taught me that most girls _hate_ being picked up. The heaviest girl I've ever had the pleasure of lifting had barely broken 210 at the time. If anyone wants to help me break my record I'm game



*sigh* I've always wondered what it would be like to be picked up and carried by a big strong man *flutters lashes* I'm about 315ish (I think). I'd be scared someone would get hurt lifting me...but if they were game and we weren't standing on cement I would give it a try.


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 20, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *sigh* I've always wondered what it would be like to be picked up and carried by a big strong man *flutters lashes* I'm about 315ish (I think). I'd be scared someone would get hurt lifting me...but if they were game and we weren't standing on cement I would give it a try.



Hmmm...  I guess that leaves only two questions... The important one being, "whatcha up to this weekend?"


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Aug 20, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *sigh* I've always wondered what it would be like to be picked up and carried by a big strong man *flutters lashes* I'm about 315ish (I think). I'd be scared someone would get hurt lifting me...but if they were game and we weren't standing on cement I would give it a try.




Big and Stong I am not, but the thought is very appealing for sure.


----------



## op user (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for your answers. I am still looking for advices on how to do or what not to do!

The question for the BBW/SSBBW. Why you are hesitant to be lifted / carried by your partner. Because he can't lift you (save the embarassement) or concerned about his back or a another reason.

Waiting for your comments

op user


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 20, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Hmmm...  I guess that leaves only two questions... The important one being, "whatcha up to this weekend?"





ssbbwlover2 said:


> Big and Stong I am not, but the thought is very appealing for sure.



Hmmm...two men carrying me. Now all I need is two more to fan me with those big palms.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 20, 2006)

op user said:


> Thank you for your answers. I am still looking for advices on how to do or what not to do!
> 
> The question for the BBW/SSBBW. Why you are hesitant to be lifted / carried by your partner. Because he can't lift you (save the embarassement) or concerned about his back or a another reason.
> 
> ...




All of the above, op. I would be afraid of hurting him, getting hurt myself, and being embarrassed. I really don't want to be responsible for anything torn, strained, dislocated, or a herniated. I would feel really guilty


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2006)

First of all, hi-LAR! to Sadeian Linguist to your Red Sea response (WTF?) and secondly, I know this is a v. wankitudinous thread, but I have to chime in and say that I have LOVED dating men who are big enough to do some flinging. I know this response is all femme-y and kitten-y, but it's just so much fun to be with someone who can do that (one reason I think I like Tall too). Never actually been *carried* (if they wanna try it, go ahead), but still--v. sexy.

Plus, who doesn't like to feel *different* than they normally do once in a while? In a world where I never find a seat, turnstile, bench, chair or refectory table big enough, it's nice to occasionally feel like the smaller object for once. Or weightless (in water). Just to mix it up. It's something that I think other people take for granted...


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 21, 2006)

op user said:


> Thank you for your answers. I am still looking for advices on how to do or what not to do!



How to do: _Try it_! More specifically I'd reccomend you start with a fireman's carry. The way I'd do it you:
1. Have the willing subject stand with arms out and and feet slightly more 
than shoulder with apart.
2. Pick a side. 
3. If the side was right loop our right arm around her right thigh and with
your left hand grab her right arm. If the side was left all the sides are
reversed.
4. In one fluid motion you crouch and shift her weight to your shoulders.
5. Stand up straight. 
This method puts a bit of strain on your abs, but it's fun.

Here're some links I got from the wikipedia that probably explain it better.

*http://www.tpub.com/corpsman/14295_files/image226.jpg
*http://www.nyjtimes.com/cover/11-11-05/FiremansCarry.jpg
*http://www.tpub.com/seabee/5-48.htm
*http://www.gunnysquarters.org/firemancarry.JPG
*http://patrickmcampbell.com/v-web/gallery/album08/CBJ_Buddy_Carry 

You could also try the popular romantic, "sweeping her off her feet" method if you think you're up for it.

What not to do:
Don't hurt yourself. If your body tries to tell you with a little pain or some scary noises that you're not up to it, listen! You don't always have to take your body's advice, but most of the time it's got a decent idea of what you'll be comfortable with.
Don't hurt anyone else: If you can't get a good grip stop a minute and reconsider your strategy. Nothing strengthen's someone's resolve about feeling unliftable than being pinched or impropperly supported to the point where you have to abort 'cause it hurts too much. 



he also said:


> The question for the BBW/SSBBW. Why you are hesitant to be lifted / carried by your partner. Because he can't lift you (save the embarassement) or concerned about his back or a another reason.
> 
> Waiting for your comments
> 
> op user



I'm not a BBW by any stretch of the imagination, but I've noticed that most women have an incredibly inflated idea of what the numbers on the scale mean, eg: they believe their weight will bear down on you like the rear wheels of a fully loaded bakery truck even though the truck would probably be exerting 2,000+ lbs. of force and the woman perhaps a tenth of that. It's almost like they take a stuborn pride in being so dangerous... just an observation. 





NancyGirl74 said:


> Hmmm...two men carrying me. Now all I need is two more to fan me with those big palms.



I _will_ have a hand free, you know.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Aug 21, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hmmm...two men carrying me. Now all I need is two more to fan me with those big palms.



lol that would work.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 21, 2006)

A swimming pool is a marvelous thing. I have no fears about being too heavy to lift, and I can be carried around in the "over the threshold" way, or better, facing him with my legs wrapped around his waist at just the right angle. Plus, the water makes the right body parts float in a most attractive fashion. Mmmmmm.......

I need to stop now lest this post turn into something too explicit for this board.


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 21, 2006)

Personally, I like the idea of a SSBBW being lifted and carried - unfortunately, I'm not strong enough to do so. As my fantasy requires girls to be pampered like goddesses, they'd just get super fat from having nothing to do physically but eat ( without feeding themselves, of course) and be worshipped.:eat1: :smitten:


----------



## taetaegrrl (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe it's my mean streak - but I love letting smaller guys try to lift and carry me (as long as it's not someplace I'll get hurt if they drop me, like concrete).

Especially when I outweigh them by a good 100lbs. or more, I get to see their muscles all bulging out and struggling to hold me up.* Tasty!* Some of the little guys are amazingly strong, and others just have so much determination - it's sexy, even if they end up dropping me!




liz (di-va) said:


> First of all, hi-LAR! to Sadeian Linguist to your Red Sea response (WTF?) and secondly, I know this is a v. wankitudinous thread, but I have to chime in and say that I have LOVED dating men who are big enough to do some flinging. I know this response is all femme-y and kitten-y, but it's just so much fun to be with someone who can do that (one reason I think I like Tall too). Never actually been *carried* (if they wanna try it, go ahead), but still--v. sexy.
> 
> Plus, who doesn't like to feel *different* than they normally do once in a while? In a world where I never find a seat, turnstile, bench, chair or refectory table big enough, it's nice to occasionally feel like the smaller object for once. Or weightless (in water). Just to mix it up. It's something that I think other people take for granted...


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 21, 2006)

taetaegrrl said:


> Maybe it's my mean streak - but I love letting smaller guys try to lift and carry me (as long as it's not someplace I'll get hurt if they drop me, like concrete).
> 
> Especially when I outweigh them by a good 100lbs. or more, I get to see their muscles all bulging out and struggling to hold me up.* Tasty!* Some of the little guys are amazingly strong, and others just have so much determination - it's sexy, even if they end up dropping me!



Great imagery!!!! Read my story, "Julie" on the weightboard - that should do something for you. Keep eating and getting lifted, make that poor slave strain his muscles!!!:smitten:


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 21, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hmmm...two men carrying me. Now all I need is two more to fan me with those big palms.




Now we're beginning to get decadent enough - not quite though. Two men lifting - two fanning - and how about one feeding you bon bons?:wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 22, 2006)

luvfanny said:


> Now we're beginning to get decadent enough - not quite though. Two men lifting - two fanning - and how about one feeding you bon bons?:wubu:



Wait! Are these men all wearing loincloths? 'Cause I'm not being lugged all over the place being fanned and munching on bon bons if the guys are not in loincloths. It would be pointless.


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 22, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Wait! Are these men all wearing loincloths? 'Cause I'm not being lugged all over the place being fanned and munching on bon bons if the guys are not in loincloths. It would be pointless.



If that...


----------



## op user (Aug 23, 2006)

luvfanny said:


> Great imagery!!!! Read my story, "Julie" on the weightboard - that should do something for you. Keep eating and getting lifted, make that poor slave strain his muscles!!!:smitten:



Since I share the same fantasy would some one be kind enough to provide a link to that story please. 

o. u.


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't know how to put link here. I can email - but here is part one.


JULIE 



Part One 
Julie had been a model. Beautiful, blonde, voluptuous, though slim  only because she had to be to make it on Madison Avenue and with Vogue. She had always had a bubble butt. She became rich and retired. She was 24. She loved to be lazy and eat. So she hired muscular servants to wait on her and she lay on soft cushions in her palatial house, grazing on all manner of fattening foods. 

Julie had chefs, butlers, and gorgeous hunks attending her every need and whim. She came to rely on her muscled servants as slaves  to lift her ever-expanding fanny and carry her about. They gave her massages and stuffed her with éclairs, donuts and bon bons, ice cream sundaes, and every rich meal she desired. 

Soon her voluptuous breasts and hips doubled in size, and her bubble-ass and thighs became bloated with blubber. Her little tummy had developed a large roll of fat. At 5'8 in height, she now measured 44-38-45. Her weight had ballooned from 130 lbs to 200. Julie liked to attend parties. So, to hide the results of her decadent and gluttonous life, she had her servants squeeze her huge fat ass into a tight girdle and her bellyfat into a corset. This lifted her tits up and out more so that she could squeeze into gowns, which hid her corseted waist. Her big fanny, tightly contained, still attracted the eyes of partygoers. 

One evening, as her weight reached 220, Julie was squeezed into her foundation garments and chauffeured to a party. She drank heavily and grazed on the plentiful food. Her servants waited outside. One executive named Rick saw her and was attracted to her obviously ample ass. He watched with lust the tight silk of her gown, stretched taut over the big globes of protruding fanny and her enormous tits, pouring over the low cut top. He guessed from the smoothness that her large behind was squeezed into a tight girdle. Her silvery blonde hair was luxurious, and her full luscious lips were erotic. He introduced himself. She swallowed the food in her mouth and checked him out. He was gorgeous. Muscular and athletic. Dark hair and steel blue eyes. 

She smiled with her ample lips and said, I'm Julie. He noticed a double chin under her beautiful face. Her green eyes were gorgeous. 

Enjoying the hors d'oeurves? 

Oh, yes, she cooed in her Marilyn Monroe voice. I love to eat. He noticed she was honest and unabashed.  refreshing. 

Not watching the weight then? 

Why should I? she responded shrugging with arms outstretched. I have an hourglass figure! 

Definitely: wide on the top and bottom, but even with that poor corset, not quite narrow in the waist, Honey, he thought. But he said, Absolutely, and very sexy, too, I might add. You know you are very unusual. Most beautiful women are preoccupied with their weight. 

I know. I used to be. But not any more. She explained that she had retired and was falling back on her genes (she didn't mention the girdles) to maintain her shape. I despise exercise. I intend to do nothing but loll about all day in the lap of luxury, eating myself into immobility! With that Julie pointed to the table and started to walk to a big overstuffed chair, her ample ass undulating sexily. Bring me a plate of those goodies, will you? She plopped heavily down in the chair and heaved her legs up on the ottoman. Rick was getting a powerful erection. 

Rick kept her plate and champagne glass full all evening as she sat stuffing herself. Finally she began to slow down and breathe with some difficulty. Tipsy now, she summoned Rick closer to her with her finger so she could whisper her secret. I bet you wonder how I stay so slim and trim eating like this and just sitting around, she panted. Rick raised an eyebrow. I'm wearing an extra heavy duty girdle and one helluva strong corset. But I'm bloated and I need a big muscular man to help me home. She smiled with some discomfort. And free me from this torture! 

Rick's heart leaped into his throat and his dick throbbed. I'm your man, Sweetheart! 

After excusing them, he heaved Julie up from the chair, not a small strain on his his well-developed muscles. She grunted as he pulled her up and her big ass slowly rose from the well-depressed chair cushion. She hiccupped and then belched. Ooo! she exclaimed. Shorry! Call for my car! People gawked as Rick obeyed. Her stretch limo was waiting as she walked heavily on her high heels to the front entrance. I hate having to walk, she said, then giggled. 

Shall I follow in my car? he asked. 

No, I'll send the boys for it, she smiled and looked into his eyes. Rick was hot for her. 

Loaded into the cavernous interior of the limo by the men, Julie stretched out on the wide seat which was covered with velvet and Eric propped her up on silk pillows. She belched loudly and smiled, eyes closed. Champagne. A servant pulled a chilled bottle out of the fridge, popped it and poured it into a crystal glass for her. Rick was at once impressed and turned on by all of her sexy gluttony and decadence. He fed her bon bons until they arrived at her mansion.


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 23, 2006)

Julie part two is posted here in the forum stories library under erotic stories. Enjoy


----------



## toni (Sep 14, 2006)

I love being lifted! IT has got to be one of the hottest/manliest acts I can think of. It is always a huge turn on for me...BOYS! keep lifting us big girls up


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 14, 2006)

It'd be fun, but I'm mortified that I'd hurt my bony arms and the gal'd feel responsible. After I felt bad for making her feel bad, she'd feel bad for making me feel bad, and oh the circle of shame would spiral until all sharp objects would need to be removed from the room. I'll just stick to opening doors and general groping. SS/BBWs always feel like a woman to me, whether I feel like a man or not. 

Do rock-hard pecs count if you can feel my ribs?
--Littleghost


----------



## MrChipz (Sep 15, 2006)

The only way I've ever lifted my 300-pound teddy bear is in the pool. I once walked to the shallow end while she rode my back. I got as far as the one-and-a-half-foot line. I remember thinking "Is this what it would feel like to walk in 2.5G?"


----------



## JMNYC (Sep 16, 2006)

Not a girlfriend, but someone it was a pleasure to lift, with help from Ms. T:

I'm not the biggest man who ever lived, but I used to move pianos. It's a matter of leverage and showing what's to be moved who's boss! 

View attachment katzoutpickupsm.jpg


----------



## JMNYC (Sep 16, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Not a girlfriend, but someone it was a pleasure to lift, with help from Ms. T:



*Then, of course, my #1 liftee...!* 

View attachment hoorayWEB.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 16, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> Not a girlfriend, but someone it was a pleasure to lift...


And that was after latkes, Cel-Ray soda, a hot pastrami on rye, and half a sweet potato knish. Impressive lift, Boobala.


----------

